# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Tô com medo :S

## Rafael Lessa

O que seria isto???

Faz mal ao aqua?
Primeira vez que o vejo!



 :EEK!:  :yb620:  :EEK!:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> O que seria isto???
> 
> Faz mal ao aqua?
> Primeira vez que o vejo!


1 bixo normal.... n te preocupes....

----------


## Rafael Lessa

também acabei de ver um espirógrafo saltando pela água e depois se fixou em outro canto do rocha o.o

to vendo coisas?

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Não , não estas os espirografos quando não gostam do sitio saltam para outro lugar que esteja melhor

----------

